# zero intercept



## Franglais Maestro

In a regression graph the line is almost following x=y and therefore should go through x=0, y=0 (_zero intercept_) However life is not perfect so the line does not go through the "zero intercept". It should, but due to experimental error it does not. The software can be told to make it go through the _zero intercept_. This is also called the _origin_ of the graph. There is a button with the words *Zero intercept.* 
My question is what is the Russian for Zero Intercept? 


FM


----------



## tram-pam-pam

начало координат


----------



## tram-pam-pam

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Origin_(mathematics)
(see the correspondent Russian version)http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Начало_координат[/URL


----------



## Franglais Maestro

Спасибо, Т-П-П.
Ф.М.


----------



## Kolan

In statistics (regression analysis) a special term is used instead, *нулевой свободный член.
*


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> in statistics (regression analysis) a special term is used instead, *нулевой свободный член.*


Но разве в вопросе не описано именно начало координат?


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Но разве в вопросе не описано именно начало координат?


Да, но это - регрессионный анализ, и речь идёт о формуле, для которой строится график. Чтобы график (прямая линия) при построении прошёл через начало координат, необходимо положить (принудительно задать) свободный член равным нулю. Тем самым, кстати, упрощается расчёт: вместо двух параметров остаётся найти один, коэффициент при первой степени. Только после этого можно выводить график на экран.


----------



## Maroseika

Это я могу понять. Но автор спрашивает, как называется точка (the line should go through x=0, y=0 (_zero intercept_)). Разве точка может называться "нулевой свободный член" ?


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> автор спрашивает, как называется точка (the line should go through x=0, y=0 (_zero intercept_)).


Спрашивалось, как обозначить контрольный элемент (нарисованную на экране "кнопку") программы для расчёта линейной регрессии, которая выводит на экран соответствующий график.


----------



## Maroseika

Таким образом, "The software can be told to make it go through the _zero intercept"_ означает, что программа должна заставить график пройти через нулевой свободный член? Бедный член...
Насколько я понял, нажатие на кнопку должно смещать график так, чтобы он проходил через начало координат в случае, если он оказывается смещен вследствие погрешности измерений. А вы как понимаете функцию кнопки?


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Таким образом, "the software can be told to make it go through the _zero intercept"_ означает, что программа должна заставить график пройти через нулевой свободный член? Бедный член...
> Насколько я понял, нажатие на кнопку должно смещать график так, чтобы он проходил через начало координат в случае, если он оказывается смещен вследствие погрешности измерений. А вы как понимаете функцию кнопки?


_Член_, да-таки... что поделать. Бывает даже_ квадратный трёхчлен_.

При активации кнопки график _не переносится_ так, чтобы он стал проходить через начало координат. Происходит пересчёт линейной регрессии по новой формуле, в которой свободный член является заданной величиной, а не неизвестным параметром. После чего у линии регрессии изменяется наклон, и она начинает проходить по отношению к ансамблю исходных точек иначе, особенно, если раньше свободный член существенно отличался от нуля.


----------



## Franglais Maestro

If you click on the button Zero Intercept, you force the line through the (0,0) origin. So (0,0) becomes a data point and the best linear fit is recalculated. Normally it is a small adjustment, but if the student is a bad wet bench chemist it could be a big change.
I have enough information now, but feel free to discuss this all night!


----------



## Kolan

Franglais Maestro said:


> Normally it is a small adjustment,


Well, Maestro, how normal would it be, if a chemist gets the following readings at a pH-meter:

x=1 pH=5.0
x=2 pH=5.1
x=3 pH=5.3
x=4 pH=5.4
x=5 pH=5.5 ?

*Zero intercept*, added to the series using the famous button, would it yield a small adjustment?


----------



## Franglais Maestro

Hey Kolan
not the same thing
no solute=no absorbance, not a log scale. We are dealing with a first order line that should go through the origin.
If we go to second order the rules change-no intercept.
And I am a salesman-not a chemist.

You have been a great help. I am nearly finished.
FM


----------



## Kolan

Franglais Maestro said:


> Hey Kolan
> not the same thing
> no solute=no absorbance, not a log scale. We are dealing with a first order line that should go through the origin.
> If we go to second order the rules change-no intercept.
> And I am a salesman-not a chemist.
> 
> You have been a great help. I am nearly finished.
> FM


Now it makes sense. That ought to be your initial post. 
 You may forget everything said above that.  

Just write: "Добавить 0".


----------



## Franglais Maestro

Это совсем лучше.
Fm


----------



## Kolan

Franglais Maestro said:


> Это совсем лучше.


Either *совсем хорошо*, or just *лучше* (but it is not the same).


----------



## Franglais Maestro

гораздо лучше!


----------



## Dmitry_86

tram-pam-pam said:


> начало координат


 
it is "origin (of coordinates)" if you mean that which has coordinates (0;0;0) for abscissa, ordinate, applicate.


----------



## Franglais Maestro

0 is OK for this application. Possibly (0,0) but that is a mathematical rather than linguistic decision. Thanks anyway.
FM


----------

